# Bone-in Pork Sirloin Roast



## uninja (Jul 22, 2010)

Coworker gave me ~20 lbs of "bone-in pork sirloin roast" frozen-solid to make for a party on Saturday. In fridge thawing now.

I'm fairly new to smoking but I've made a few Boston Butts, ribs, and brisket. I've never seen this cut of pork before. Anyone have experience with it?

From what I've read it's fairly lean so I should treat it like a tenderloin and only take it up to 155-160 but these do seem to have a decent fat cap on the top. I've considered injecting or brining and possibly wrapping with bacon (can't go wrong with bacon) and foiling mid-way through with apple juice. I've got hickory, cherry, and apple woods to use.

Any suggestions would be appreciated; first time cooking for a big party.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 22, 2010)

It is as it says, it's the sirloin section of the loin, the end of a loin end roast.  The bones can be removed if you wish, they're on the outside edge.  Fat caps can stay on and of course, bacon is a good thing!  We eat sirloin chops exclusively; they're more tender and less fat than center cut or rib ends.  As roasts they will cook up real good!  You'll like 'em!  Because of the lack of marbling (vs. a butt) they'd be dry to pull; better off cooking to 160° or so and 
	

		
			
		

		
	








slicing. Enjoy!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. I see Pops has given you a good reply, he's a great guy.. I moved your thread to roll call, so other members can have the chance to welcome you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## duffman (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good smoke. Let us know how it turns out. And Welcome!


----------

